# 1966 spaceliner



## C M Gerlach (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks again @kirkthomas.
Went to look at a 65, but the seller had this largely intact beauty.
Needs a little love, but pretty nice.
I'll have to put it on the back burner for a bit.
Sorry, Nfs. It's a keeper.
Bonus sears pump too.


----------

